

Top Startups That TechCrunch Missed - Nov - morefranco
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-november-2012/

======
Jabbles
I propose an experiment to return to this page at various points in the future
and comment on the status of these startups/websites.

I realise that I may be adding to the background noise, but this is
ridiculous: <http://imgur.com/F7wkO>

~~~
potatolicious
It's weird that HN is now a thing to be gamed (in this case, poorly). I
remember when this was just a forum for people to post links and talk about
stuff, and wasn't nearly influential enough to be worth astroturfing and
manipulating.

It's not just this post either - I've seen first-hand other startups try to
manipulate HN. It can be as mild as getting your colleagues to upvote a story,
and it can be pretty loathsome like astroturfed comments.

Re: the list though, I see a lot of FNACs here (Feature, Not A Company). I
love a useful product as much as the next person, but are products that have
no visible revenue potential really startups?

------
ebellity
Even though we're in this list (HeyCrowd), I don't get why everyone gets so
angry when seeing a list of startups and calling them "junk". It's just a lazy
thought process to do that. It's true that most of them will probably fail
anyway, so what's the point in destroying them when they're trying their best
to bring a vision to life ? Personally, I have discovered a bunch of
interesting products there.

~~~
dmbaggett
Get used to it. It takes an incredible amount of work to build a "crappy"
startup, but less than zero to post a snarky comment to HN that makes one feel
superior.

~~~
srameshc
Very true. I hope everyone who is trying to build something and want to show
it to HN realize this very fact and keep working regardless of the kind of
comments.

------
debacle
Some of these start-ups look like actual start-ups with roads to
profitability.

Some of them look like side-projects.

Either way, regardless of the value of these start-ups it's nice to pierce the
YC bubble, if even a little bit.

~~~
blackdanube
Which ones do you think have potential? I'm asking because I'm on the list and
would like to know what you think.

------
Dirlewanger
Let's be honest, people: a lot of these are junk and aren't going to be around
in 6 months? Another Twitter client??? An application that finds me resorts???
Haven't seen that idea before!

The start-up bubble continues to cometh.

------
huhtenberg
So I take this is just a dump of a month worth of Betalist with TC features
excluded?

And what's up with all this astroturfing in the comments? Have some decency
not hype your own startups, gentlemen.

------
josteink
I would have clicked this list had Techcrunch not been the benchmark it was
measured against.

Techcrunch and Arrington is a hole of drama and self-obsession and best
ignored.

------
muratmutlu
Half of these are coming soon pages, the author of the article doesn't sound
like he's tried any of the services in private beta, he's just made a list of
what might be cool.

Also is the eye-drop app a startup or a side-project?

------
demosten
Guys sorry about not joining the monthly haters' meeting here but to me it
looks like a nice list. I agree it's too much Betalist in style thought.

------
scottannan
This is a fantastic list - keep it up!

------
RandallBrown
I wish more of these were actually launched instead of just coming soon.

As an iPhone/Mac developer, Objective-Cloud is very interesting to me.

A few of the other apps, (I wouldn't call most of them startups) look pretty
nice as well.

------
noinput
Going to need another cup of coffee now, thanks franco!

------
nancyliang
Awesome list! ... though, there goes my morning, going to be trying out these
products.

------
jaysonlane
Awesome list, great job Franco!

------
raldi
Is it me, or is this site completely unreadable on an iPhone?

~~~
richardjordan
Android too. Garbage. I get people not working to optimize for mobile but at
least be readable on mobile surely.

------
tylercopeland
Great list of some amazing startups!

------
chehoebunj
Hypegram.... Take my money already.

